# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Brodacid opinie

## ola_24

Prawie rok męczyłam sie z kurzajkami, chodziłam do dermatologa i stosowałam różne maści i nic. 
W końcu kupiłam Brodacid, bo koleżanka mi poleciła ( bez recepty) i teraz mam spokój z kurzajkami  :Smile:  
Trzeba jednak uważać, bo dla skóry bez brodawki to jest szkodliwe, ale wtedy można przerwać stosowanie tego, wówczas należy zaleczyć ranki.

----------


## Kasia

Ja również używałam Brodacid i jestem zadowolona, wyżarło mi moją kurzajkę i ani śladu po niej. Najlepsze, że pozbyłam się problemu na długi czas, ponad pół roku bez kurzajek <jupi>

----------


## focus9

Ja szczerze mówić kiedyś stosowałam na kurzajki sztyft lapis , ale dowiedziałam się w aptece, że już lapis wycofano z aptek nie wiem z jakiej przyczyny. Był to bardzo dobry i skuteczny preparat. Teraz proponowano mi preparaty za ok 50 zł. O preparacie Brodacid nie słyszałam. Czy działa podobnie jak lapis ?

----------

